# First car - Should I get a used BMW?



## XX55XX (Jul 17, 2011)

I passed my road test a few days ago, and I am considering getting a car. One option I am considering is a used BMW 3-series.

Locally, used 3-series BMWs in my area run just under $25,000 for the most part. Most of them are baseline 2008 or 2009 models with 40,000 to 60,000 miles on them.

I know car maintenance is expensive, so I plan to purchase a BMW service manual through Amazon so that I can learn how to properly take care of a BMW without having to shell out thousands of dollars each time I take it to the shop. Is it possible to learn car maintenance without any prior experience? I build and maintain my own desktop computers - even do a little laptop modding here and there - but no doubt, a car is much different beast.

I am open to other options, too. My parents are urging me to get a Japanese car, but I have always been more partial towards German cars ever since I was a small child. If so, are there any other German brands I should look at? I hear Audis are easier to maintain.

Thank you.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Audis are glorified VWs and have quite the maintenance nightmare... As do BMWs though. If you want to DIY save the cash and buy something a little older; the e9x models are not really DIY ready yet afaik. E46s have lots of info available. 

Whatever you decide the Japanese cars are crap. I would get a Ford over a Toyota for drive quality. Front wheel drive (which unfortunately most fords have) sucks and really has a very negative effect on handling.


----------



## XX55XX (Jul 17, 2011)

bmw_n00b13 said:


> Audis are glorified VWs and have quite the maintenance nightmare... As do BMWs though. If you want to DIY save the cash and buy something a little older; the e9x models are not really DIY ready yet afaik. E46s have lots of info available.
> 
> Whatever you decide the Japanese cars are crap. I would get a Ford over a Toyota for drive quality. Front wheel drive (which unfortunately most fords have) sucks and really has a very negative effect on handling.


I see a local dealer offering a used 2005 325xi for $14,000. Might that be better for DIY maintenance?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

> I build and maintain my own desktop computers -


Cars aren't computers.

What every you do, don't get under the car. Jacks, jack stands and ramps can be tricky things. It is easy enough to get crushed.


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

XX55XX said:


> I passed my road test a few days ago, and I am considering getting a car. .


Could you consider getting your parents' old car for a year. It's very common to get into a crash the first year or at least curb you wheels. You can also learn about car upkeep.


----------



## NJ528I (Jul 11, 2011)

S93D said:


> Could you consider getting your parents' old car for a year. It's very common to get into a crash the first year or at least curb you wheels. You can also learn about car upkeep.


+1, for at least a year, i would say more like 2-3 years.


----------



## XX55XX (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll keep that mind as well. Though... admittedly, my old man likes his Rav4 too much and would probably prefer me to get another car. My mother doesn't drive.


----------



## Bmrluvp (Jul 18, 2011)

*Options*

I would suggest you go online to ebay buyy a car from a dealer with a warranty in an area that has the volume of bmws available. I have bought 2 in the last. Research is the key insist on low, min owners, warranty,no accidents unless minor. Dealer is less likely to misrepresent bcs u can hurt their reputation with feedback. I would also advise make sure it has ebay buyers coverage and dont make any transactions outside of the ebay/paypal system bcs it negates the ebay buyers gurantee. Also pay for an have an independent inspection only when sure and be patient new cars come up day and if nd more ask questions via ebay only not phone calls for documentation. Remember they dont always tell if you dont ask.

pf


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

Modern BMW's are not easy to repair. I'm sure you can replace brakes, exhaust systems and the like fairly easily but electronic issues are another story. You'll need diagnostic equipment and parts are expensive. Also, factor in the cost of quality tools and as mentioned above when jacking up a car you had better know what you are doing.

If you have $25K to spend you'd be better of in something like a brand new VW GTI. Full warranty and a great car. If you are still set on a used BMW, get a CPO version and buy the extended warranty.


----------



## Bmrluvp (Jul 18, 2011)

Buy a warm weather car florida or california and carfax dont just count on autocheck


----------



## Bmrluvp (Jul 18, 2011)

Remember if the price is too low there.s usually a reason. Low mileage, warranty, few owners, no accidents unless minor 2005 wld be a good start.........find a GOOD after warranty bmw repair...............a


----------



## XX55XX (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmm. I am taking a look at the Volkswagen Jettas. They don't look bad... and they are new to boot. And, they are German! Even if they are mostly assembled in Mexico.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Mexican built VWs are fine. We've owned two and our Daugter has a 2005 Mexican built Jetta.

From everything I've read, the new Jettas aren't as good as the car they replaced. The new Jetta is a larger less expensive car designed to compete in the US market.

How about a Golf instead? A Golf TDI is in your budget. That is worth a look. I'm not sure if VW has also cost reduced the US market Golf. The ones sold here (we moved to the UK in 2008) are still premium cars. --> http://configurator.vw.com/ihdcc/configurator.html#10003

*Have you considered a MINI?* MINIs are built by BMW. You can get a brand new one well within your $25,000 budget. -- MINIs come with a 4-year bumper to bumper warranty and 3 years of Maintenance. For the first 3 years / 36,000 miles you don't have to pay for anything except tires.

The MINI handles well for a front drive car. It is a BMW design after all. They are fun, safe and reasonably reliable. If something does break, it is covered by a warranty. They have low fuel consumption too. That's a good thing if your parents are paying for the fuel.

Have you looked at insurance? Some cars cost FAR more to insure than others. Best to get a few insurance quotes. The car you want may be too expensive to insure.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

I also think it's a good idea to start with an E46. They are are much easier to maintain yourself and are fairly reliable. The electronics are so complex in the latest BMWs that even the dealers can't fix them; they just randomly replace parts based on error codes from the diagnostic computer.

I would try to get a 330Ci unless you are looking to carry passengers often. In that case go for the 330i 4 door. With the 330 you get a lot more car for very little extra money compared to the 325. I would skip the Xi unless you live in a rural area with long winters - they are more complex, heaver, use rare parts (ie suspension) and drive like crap compared to a RWD car.

I think if you can build a desktop from the ground up (a technical skill not many people possess) you probably have a better chance than most at teaching yourself basic car maintenance. It helps if you have friends that can give you pointers and lend you tools. Get the Bently manual, use the online BMW TIS repair instructions and google a few DIYs for each job and you will be fine and save a ton of money.

Skip Audi and VW unless you get one under warranty. They make BMWs look cheap to maintain in comparison and they don't drive as well as BMWs. VW/Audi/Porsche parts are insanely expensive. If you decide on Japanese cars the Miata, S2000, IS300 are all decent RWD choices and very reliable.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Yorgi said:


> If you decide on Japanese cars the Miata, S2000,


The MX-5 is a poor choice for someone who passed their road test a few days ago. I owned an MX-5. It is a great, reliable car but unpredictable at the limit. Insurance for a new driver in an S2000 is going to be very expensive.

I would recommend something that has stability control. The Mazda doesn't.

e46 would be better. I'm a little concerned that when the radiator, water pump and a few other minor things fail, the OPs parents will force him to sell the car.

Learning how to repair a car is a good, useful skill. Maybe XX55XX can get a project car in a year or two????


----------



## 9benua (Feb 27, 2010)

Get a used civic or mazda3, you are a new driver. It's not a matter of 'if', it's a matter of 'when' will you have your 1st accident. With civic or mazda3, it won't hurt you that much financially. After at least 2-3 years without accident, you can trade up to german car. Car is not like building computer, you'll find the difference soon enough.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Insurance is going to be a huge factor in your choice. At your age group the prices can be ruinous and you HAVE to have insurance! Scale down your expectations and get an older Honda Civic, Toyota Corolla, or Mazda 3. All excellent "first cars" and will not bankrupt you. Stay away from the high cost iron untill you get settled, have a good job, lots of disposable income -- or win the lottery. Getting your dad's old car is a good idea because when something breaks you can always blame him!:rofl: Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

Car maintenance is not black magic, everyone has to start somewhere. For all the Dell owners out there, building an enthusiast-level computer is harder than doing a brake job or changing your oil.

It would help if we had a few ideas of what your priorities or "must haves" are besides the car being German. Budget, 2 or 4 seats, do you have extreme winters, why do like German cars (looks, handling, prestige)?


----------



## BMWz3FTW (May 24, 2011)

Stay away from Audi please. They are too boring. Also stay away from automatics. If you are a new enthusiast and you drive a manual you'll become hooked. They are more fun and in some cases easier to work on.


----------



## TRS550 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm guessing you are a student and that your income is on par with your average 16 yr old. Which is to say, not much. Not trying to be condescending here, just setting the framework for my opinion.

BMW's are expensive cars to own and maintain. Period. Purchasing a Bentleys manual isn't going to do you much good because the parts are expensive. And unless you've got, as Spicolli puts it, "this ultimate set of tools", then the manual doesn't help much. 

Suggestion.....***** a Honda or a Toyota as your first car. Save the Bimmer for after you're out of college with a good job.


----------



## bedstuyguy86 (Dec 23, 2010)

TRS550 said:


> I'm guessing you are a student and that your income is on par with your average 16 yr old. Which is to say, not much. Not trying to be condescending here, just setting the framework for my opinion.
> 
> BMW's are expensive cars to own and maintain. Period. Purchasing a Bentleys manual isn't going to do you much good because the parts are expensive. And unless you've got, as Spicolli puts it, "this ultimate set of tools", then the manual doesn't help much.
> 
> Suggestion.....***** a Honda or a Toyota as your first car. Save the Bimmer for after you're out of college with a good job.


+1 Someones gotta be shelling out money from somewhere. I don't know to many 16 year olds with $25,000 to spend on their first car. I do agree though a used bmw that will be coming off warranty soon is not a good choice for a first car if you don't have a steady source of income. Mommy and Daddy aren't gonna want to buy the car and maintain it.


----------



## steven1478 (Aug 6, 2011)

yo man, last year i was in the exact same position as you. i wanted a new bmw from the money i made working and i was really looking into buying one. but after you think about it its really not worth putting all your money into. buy a cheap used car, i suggest something under 7 grand. you can beat around in it and do mods to it. you wont have to always be worried about it getting keyed or dented whenever you park anywhere. also insurance would be much cheaper. i was thankful that i had alot of people convince me out of buying a new bmw and instead i got a 2003 toyota. i love it. i beat around in it like its a go cart and insurance is sooo low.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

steven1478 said:


> yo man, last year i was in the exact same position as you.... instead i got a 2003 toyota. i love it. .....


Yet, one year later you are still lurking around BMW forums. :angel:


----------



## steven1478 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yorgi said:


> Yet, one year later you are still lurking around BMW forums. :angel:


What can i say man, bmw's are great cars.


----------



## BatteryPowered (Feb 16, 2011)

I would definitely consider something Japanese for a first car. My first car was a new Accord Coupe, it's fast enough and reliable (0 issues in 3 years of ownership). 

Insurance also a big factor here in NY, with average rate of $3K/yr for anyone under 25. I too wanted WRX or Speed 3, but premiums on those cars are pretty high. 

If I had to choose my first car this year I would definitely check out american offerings.


----------



## Nube1kenobi (Dec 12, 2009)

Re: _*First car - Should I get a used BMW? *_

NO!


----------

